# Tabula Rasa...



## Lid (13. August 2007)

hey zusammen. Ich habe bei den Preisausschreiben für einen betakey für Tabula Rase mitgemacht und gewonnen. das spiel heruntergeladen, installiert und gestartet. Das erst was mir aufgefallen war, war das ausdruckslose und nicht schön in szene gesetzte Intro. Die Charater erstellen hingegen ist wirklich nicht schlecht... auf den ersten blick. sie bietet einem eine einigermaßen große auswahl an frisuren,klamotten und styls. allesdings alles etwas komisch. das aber eigentliche schlimme ist ja der erste moment wenn man einlogt. man steht an einen grauen ort mit grauen mauern und graugekleideten menschen die vllt einen blauen streifen auf ihrer hose oder jacke haben. So einfallslos das design ist so einfallslos ist auch die "questline" ( wenn man sie so nennen kann) die man am anfang bekommt. Sie gibt einem sofort das gefühl, das das spiel komplex aussehen und sie spielen soll. man kauf 400 verschiedene dinge einstellen die aber weder durch einen tooltip noch ein tutorial erklärt werden. weitergehened habe ich keinen "roten faden" gefunden der einem eine kleine einleitung in die geschichte gibt. der vllt am wenigsten schlimme aber trotzdem nenneswerte punkt ist das unglaublich unübersichtliche interface.
Ich werde die beta noch eine bischen ausleuten und hoffe das sie im laufe der nächsten 2 tage mal einen ordelich patch bringen der eine bischen leben und farbe in das spiel bringt!

so long... Lid


----------



## Wave2 (13. August 2007)

So schlecht wie du es beschreibst ist es aber allemals nicht. ich find es sogar manchmal sehr übertrieben mit den vielen farben. Die Quests sind schon bissl einfallslos, aber auch nicht anders wie in WoW - einfallslos eben.

Die Charaktererstellung fand ich, genau so wie du SUPER, man konnte sehr vieles verändern usw. Die Grafik an sich lässt aber sehr zu wünschen übrig, das gibt von mir einen fetten Minuspunkt, einfach VERALTET. 

Das Gameplay an sich ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich, es macht Spass mal ne Knarre, anstatt nem Streitklben oder nen Bogen in der hand zu haben. 

Insgesamt finde ich es nicht schlecht!


----------



## Lid (13. August 2007)

ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es schlecht ist. ich habe nur gesagt um WoW oder WHO zu schlagen muss es eine menge nachlegen.


----------



## Otty Peek (14. August 2007)

ihr wist schon das man in der Beta nicht mit maximalen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann?


----------



## ellwood (14. August 2007)

Habe gestern mal ein bissel angetestet, war ganz witzig. 


Hat einer von euch den Link für Beta-Forum parat? Wollte mal ein bissel nachlesen .


----------



## Regesas (14. August 2007)

Wieso habt ihr alle Keys bekommen gibts noch welche?


----------



## ei8th (14. August 2007)

> ausdruckslose und nicht schön in szene gesetzte Intro


Schau Dir mal den CG Trailer an, der im Beta Client noch nicht enthalten ist.



> man steht an einen grauen ort mit grauen mauern und graugekleideten menschen die vllt einen blauen streifen auf ihrer hose oder jacke haben.



Stellenweise wirken manche Orte noch etwas steril, da stimme ich zu, aber bedenke, dass Du hier nicht in WoW oder Starcraft Online bist, Tabula Rasa ist Krieg. Und Krieg ist nicht bunt, sondern dreckig und hart.



> 400 verschiedene dinge einstellen die aber weder durch einen tooltip noch ein tutorial erklärt werden



Jau, das is teilweise weng aergerlich... was genau macht "Real Time Quality Scaling". Machts das schnelle roder schoener?
Aber insgesamt sind die Optionen eigentlich recht selbsterklaerend...



> weitergehened habe ich keinen "roten faden" gefunden der einem eine kleine einleitung in die geschichte gibt.



Ah du meinst so wie bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*



> Sie gibt einem sofort das gefühl, das das spiel komplex aussehen und sie spielen soll


Den Satz hab ich beim besten Willen nicht decheffrieren koennen...



> das unglaublich unübersichtliche interface.


Ich find das Interface persoenlich eigentlich sehr uebersichtlich. Ja, es ist anders als WoW oder HdR oder WH oder alles was bisher so da war, aber unuebersichtlich? nene... neu, ja.



> 2 tage mal einen ordelich patch bringen der eine bischen leben und farbe in das spiel bringt!



Na hoffentlich nicht. Gibt schon zu viel lila Ruestungsteile...




> Die Grafik an sich lässt aber sehr zu wünschen übrig, das gibt von mir einen fetten Minuspunkt, einfach VERALTET.


Find ich eigentlich nicht... WoW ist veraltet, ja, aber laeuft dafuer ueberall. Aber TR veraltet? Dreh mal die Details hoch ueber normal (da ruckelts leider bei mir ^^), und schaus nochmal an. Vielleciht nicht das Shader-beladenste Spiel, und nciht das huebscheste, aber veraltet moechte ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Nightsh@dow (14. August 2007)

Ich habe die Hoffung, das es nicht zu einem pures "Kiddie"-Spiel wird. 

Das mit den Klamotten finde ich persönlich nicht ganz so schlimm, allerdings ist die Grundfarbe (lila) sowie die Farbe der Chatchannels gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Den roten Faden habe ich zumindest in der Beta nicht gefunden und dort war es mir auch erst mal egal. Vom Feeling her muss ich sagen, das es mir sehr gefällt, auch wenn es hier und da noch einige Probleme mit dem Clipping gibt und die Gegner durch Wände schießen können.


Ich Finde auf jeden Fall, das Tabula Rasa der Nachfolger von WoW werden könnte. Zumindest wirkt die Grafik auf hoch weitaus besser (erwachsener) als bei etlichen anderen MMORG's.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß

Nightsh@dow


----------



## MethMan (14. August 2007)

Hab das spiel angteset und fand es ganz okay wer das spiel auch mal testen will pm mich gebe euch den beta key.


Edit: Hab den key schon weitergegeben bitte keine nachrichten mehr schreiben  ^^

Danke


----------



## Atura (14. August 2007)

Lid schrieb:


> hey zusammen. Ich habe bei den Preisausschreiben für einen betakey für Tabula Rase mitgemacht und gewonnen. das spiel heruntergeladen, installiert und gestartet. Das erst was mir aufgefallen war, war das ausdruckslose und nicht schön in szene gesetzte Intro. Die Charater erstellen hingegen ist wirklich nicht schlecht... auf den ersten blick. sie bietet einem eine einigermaßen große auswahl an frisuren,klamotten und styls. allesdings alles etwas komisch. das aber eigentliche schlimme ist ja der erste moment wenn man einlogt. man steht an einen grauen ort mit grauen mauern und graugekleideten menschen die vllt einen blauen streifen auf ihrer hose oder jacke haben. So einfallslos das design ist so einfallslos ist auch die "questline" ( wenn man sie so nennen kann) die man am anfang bekommt. Sie gibt einem sofort das gefühl, das das spiel komplex aussehen und sie spielen soll. man kauf 400 verschiedene dinge einstellen die aber weder durch einen tooltip noch ein tutorial erklärt werden. weitergehened habe ich keinen "roten faden" gefunden der einem eine kleine einleitung in die geschichte gibt. der vllt am wenigsten schlimme aber trotzdem nenneswerte punkt ist das unglaublich unübersichtliche interface.
> Ich werde die beta noch eine bischen ausleuten und hoffe das sie im laufe der nächsten 2 tage mal einen ordelich patch bringen der eine bischen leben und farbe in das spiel bringt!
> 
> so long... Lid



Für die madame machen wir dann alles in Rosarot, die Scenen werden dir auch schön in Schleifen gepackt.......ohman wenn dus putzig und mit viel ausdruck willst, dann spiel Barbi Online


----------



## Wave2 (15. August 2007)

Es gab doch einen roten faden, und zwar die erste quest... Da bekommst doch alles beibegracht, wie es geht usw. Zwar keine Insider Tipps wie bei WoW aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## ei8th (15. August 2007)

ch glaub der rote Fqaden beyog sich eher auf so ne Art Storz, byw. jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenk, eventuell ein "Von hier nach dort geschickt werden"-Syenario, das bei WoW sehr gut umgesetzt ist.


----------



## DarkSilentShadowKiller (16. August 2007)

Also ich find's bisher eigentlich geil.

Der Grafikstil ist wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hat aber wenn man ein Weilchen spielt einiges für sich und wirkt stimmig. Bei WoW hatte ich damals das selbe Gefühl. Anfangs fand ich sie grottig, mittlerweile finde ich sie richtig gut. Richtig geil finde ich das man die Farbe seiner Rüstungsteile ändern kann. Das erlaubt wenigstens mal ein bischen Individualität, sodass nicht jeder gleich aussieht wie in WoW.

Gameplay finde ich bisher super. Das angekündigte "action-rpg" Kampfsystem funktioniert schon jetzt richtig gut und es kommt wirklich action rüber. Das ist schonmal ein riesiger Pluspunkt gegenüber WoW. Dort sind die Kämpfe meist langweilig, vorhersehbar und monoton. Bei TR ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Man bekommt nach 'ner Weile richtig das Gefühl "Hey, das hier ist Krieg!".
Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Instanzen. Mit diesem Kampfsystem können die eigentlich nur supergeil finden.

Das Questsystem ist nur auf den ersten Blick so (langweilig) wie WoW. Sicherlich gibt es auch in TR die üblichen "kill x mobs" und "geh dahin und hole y" quests. Zusätzlich gibt es in TR aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten, die man schon in der zweiten Mission zu sehen bekommt. Ich habe jedenfalls in WoW nie etwas mit einem Sprengsatz in die Luft gejagt oder den Weg für NPC-Truppen freigekämpft indem ich Mörsertürme ausgeschaltet habe.
Sowas gibt es definitiv in WoW nicht und ich denke mal das all diese Möglichkeiten in TR vorallem im späteren Verlauf noch viel mehr zum Tragen kommen.

Abschliessen muss man auch gleich mal klarstellen, dass ein direkter Vergleich momentan voreilig ist. Das Spiel ist gerade in der closed beta, also wird es bis zum Release definitiv noch eine Menge Patches geben und einiges wird sich ändern.

Also wenn das weiterhin so spannend bleibt wie jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall ab Release dabei. Wie gesagt, der Stil ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das Spiel ist geil.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (24. August 2007)

Eine echte qual, ein neues Spiel auf das man sich extrem freut und man kommt einfach nicht an einen Beta Key ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Pre-Order Paket aus?
Auf der PlayNC Seite steht ja das auch Amazon diese Pre-Order anbietet. Aber bei Amazon hab ich bisher nur die normalen Retail Versionen (normal und CE) zum vorbestellten gefunden, aber keine extra Vorbesteller Box.


----------



## ei8th (25. August 2007)

Gendo schrieb:


> Eine echte qual, ein neues Spiel auf das man sich extrem freut und man kommt einfach nicht an einen Beta Key ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In USA gibts die Boxen wohl schon, in Europa kommen die ab dem 31sten in den Handel (NCsoft also announced that the pre-order bonus pack for Tabula Rasa will be available from online retailers starting Friday 10th August across Europe, with boxed versions to be released in store on 31st August.)

Du kannst Dir allerdings auch jetzt schon die PreOrder im PlayNC Store kaufen (kost nen 5er glaubich), und wenn Du Dir dann das SPiel im PlayNC sotre kaufst (Ohne Box allerdings) wird der 5er wieder abgezogen.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (25. August 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> In USA gibts die Boxen wohl schon, in Europa kommen die ab dem 31sten in den Handel (NCsoft also announced that the pre-order bonus pack for Tabula Rasa will be available from online retailers starting Friday 10th August across Europe, with boxed versions to be released in store on 31st August.)
> 
> Du kannst Dir allerdings auch jetzt schon die PreOrder im PlayNC Store kaufen (kost nen 5er glaubich), und wenn Du Dir dann das SPiel im PlayNC sotre kaufst (Ohne Box allerdings) wird der 5er wieder abgezogen.



Danke für die Antwort
Mal sehen, wenn das Teil anfang nächsten Monat nicht hier in den Läden zu haben ist, werd ich mir wohl so ne Paysafe Karte holen und damit im PlayNC Shop kaufen. (Hoffe man kann da dann auch direkt die CE Version vorbestellen)


----------



## ei8th (26. August 2007)

Gendo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> Mal sehen, wenn das Teil anfang nächsten Monat nicht hier in den Läden zu haben ist, werd ich mir wohl so ne Paysafe Karte holen und damit im PlayNC Shop kaufen. (Hoffe man kann da dann auch direkt die CE Version vorbestellen)



Ich glaube die Vorbestellugn is unabhaengig davon, welche Version Du Dir am Ende kaufst. Musst Dir das Spiel auch garnicht kaufen, aber wenn Dus tust wird Dir eben der Preis der PreOrder angerechnet.

Aber wie schong esagt: PlayNC verschickt keine Boxen, d.h. auch falls es da die CE im Shop gibt wirst Du die Box nich bekommen. Dazu musst DU bei nem normalen Retailer (Amazon o.ä.) bestellen.


----------



## Primal666 (27. August 2007)

Im PreOrder-Bonuspack ist ein Betakey enthalten, sowie einige Gimmicks für die Releaseversion.

Aber zurück zum Thema: ihr wisst schon, dass was ihr hier so schön erzählt gegen etwas verstößt, was ihr bei jedem Spielstart von TR bestätigen müsst?
Kleiner Tipp: NDA!!!

TR befindet sich momentan in der CLOSED beta, wenn man dabei ist - schön. Aber man kann genauso schnell wieder gesperrt werden, sollte man beim Plappern erwischt werden.


----------



## Regesas (27. August 2007)

Game ist aus meiner Sicht eh Crap....


----------



## ei8th (27. August 2007)

@Regesas: Gut, dann verschwind aus dem Thread und geh bisschen Faction in WoW grinden.

@Primal666: Jau. Aber leider sehen 90% der Spieler Closed Betas nich als Closed Betas sondern als Moeglichkeit ein Demo zu spielen, die das Endprodukt nichtmal repraesentiert, weils ja noch eine Demo is, und gehen dann in Foren um dort mit Horrorgeschichten (aus einem unfertigen Produkt) die potentiell interessierten zu vergraulen.


----------



## DinViesel (28. August 2007)

Hab auch mit einem der buffed-BetaKeys gespielt und sooft es mir möglich war gespielt (wegen der Zeiten waren das leider nur 2x3h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Meine Erwartungen waren, dass ich ein unfertiges Spiel antesten darf, bei dem die Quests verbuggt sind und die Server überlastet. 
Ersteindruck war, dass ich ein gut laufendes Spiel vor mir hatte mit ein paar kleinen Fehlern und einer UI, die ich noch etwas ausbauen würde - Für einen Beta-Stand ist das Spiel imo richtig gut gewesen.

Insgesamt haben mich das Charaktersystem (Erstellung und die Tierklassen), die Logos und Missionen (die wie in jedem anderen MMO sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) überzeugt.

Ob ich dafür WoW an den Nagel hänge wird sich zeigen aber TR werde ich in jedem Fall mal antesten wenn es kommt.


P.S.
Weiß einer, ob man mit dem Key noch einmal spielen kann oder war die Beta nur auf die paar Daten, die auch hier standen beschränkt?


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2007)

http://www.uoradio.com/audio/townhallmeeti...ardGarriott.mp3

Ein interessantes Interview mit Richard Garriott in dem es um Ultima Online und natürlich auch Tabula Rasa geht.


----------



## Angelcurse (22. September 2007)

Schön, dass einige von euch schon die 2,8 GB herunterladen konnten, die zum Starten von TR notwendig sind.

Bei mir war nach 750 MB Schluss, seitdem wird nur noch "Neuer Verbindungsversuch..." angzeigt und es tut sich NICHTS mehr.

Ich habe auch bei Buffed die Preorder-Version gewonnen, aber so hab ich es mir nicht vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat keiner von euch solche Probleme gehabt?

Bevor jetzt schlaue Antworten kommen wie "Überprüfe mal deine Internetverbindung" usw. : Das Internet funktioniert wunderbar, wie man auch an diesem Beitrag sehen kann. Und da ich seit dem Download der ersten 750 MB der TR-Patches nicht an irgendwelchen Einstellungen geändert habe, kann es daran kaum liegen. Auch Router-Neustart und PC-Neustart haben nichts gebracht.

Sorry, aber ich würde auch sooo gerne TR testen und es klappt nicht.

LG
Angelcurse


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2007)

Ich habe keinen KEy und daher unter Vorbehalt:

Wenn es ein externer Download ist, versuche unbedingt einen Download-Manager zu verwenden wie z.B. getRight.
Ist es ein Fileplanet Link hat man dort z.B. wenn man über den IE geht einen Downloadmanager als ActiveX Plugin.

Läuft der Download über den selbstgestrickten NC Patcher lässt sich wohl nichts machen ausser relativ exotische Tageszeiten versuchen zu nutzen.


----------



## ei8th (23. September 2007)

Wenn ihr mit dem Launcher Probleme habt gibts hier nochmal, offiziell von NCsoft, die aktuellsten Versionen via FTP Download (Unbedingt Download Manager verwenden).

ftp://ftp.playtr.com/setup_data_files/


----------



## Crunky (23. September 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Game ist aus meiner Sicht eh Crap....



Ist leider so dachte als ich mir die 2,7 GB gesaugt hab mit voller erwartungen starte ich das Spiel ok hübscher Login ok.Dann die Spannung Char erstellt und Server gejoint und was muss ich da sehn so grotten schlechte Grafik erster gedanke  dafür hab ich 2-3 std gesaugt mit 80 kb weil der server larm arschig war was für Müll gleich wieder alles gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Grafik ist ja schlechter als Gulid 'Wars   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


alle mein hoffnungen und erwartungen setze ich auf hellgate London  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf der GC sah es ja nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (23. September 2007)

Hö? Ich meine ich finde Tabula Rasa nun auch nicht gerade das beste Spiel (habe Beta Key),
aber die Grafik war ja nun wirklich alles andere als schlecht...
Gut, geschmackssache, aber *schlecht*... ne das mit sicherheit nicht.

Vorallem, kannst du auch andere Gründe aufzählen warum du das Spiel nicht magst als nur die Grafik? ^^
Immer die Leute die nur Grafikfixiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crunky (23. September 2007)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Hö? Ich meine ich finde Tabula Rasa nun auch nicht gerade das beste Spiel (habe Beta Key),
> aber die Grafik war ja nun wirklich alles andere als schlecht...
> Gut, geschmackssache, aber *schlecht*... ne das mit sicherheit nicht.
> 
> ...




hat mit Grafikfixiert  nix zu tun es gibt Standard das ist bei Tabula Rasa... nicht der Fall die Figur schwebt über boden das sieht einfach nur billig aus und das Auge ist nun mal mit.Wenn man sich ankuckt das Gulid Wars auch MMOG ist und das es besser geht mit der Grafik ist Tabula Rasa ein witz 

das game wird Floppen 100 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2007)

Also die Grafik von TR ist schon ok, was mir allerdings auch auffiel war die komplette abwesenheit von Schatten auch bei maximalen Einstellungen. Mag an der Beta gelegen haben, kA.


----------



## ei8th (23. September 2007)

Crunky schrieb:


> hat mit Grafikfixiert  nix zu tun es gibt Standard das ist bei Tabula Rasa... nicht der Fall die Figur schwebt über boden das sieht einfach nur billig aus und das Auge ist nun mal mit.Wenn man sich ankuckt das Gulid Wars auch MMOG ist und das es besser geht mit der Grafik ist Tabula Rasa ein witz
> 
> das game wird Floppen 100 %
> 
> ...



Ok, 2 Deiner 6 Postings enthalten schonmal denselben unqualifizierten ****.

Meine Antwort zu diesem Posting, und dem (inhaltsgleichen) im Olnigg TR Thread:



> "Beiträge: 6"
> 
> *seufz*
> 
> ...



@Tikume:

Wie oben ansatzweise beschrieben sind die Schatten eigentlich nicht abwesend, aber es wird kein Schatten geworfen, wenn Du selbst im Schatten stehst.
Da die Schattenberechnung in Tabula Rasa mittels Deferred Shading durchgefuehrt wird, wirfst Du also selbst keinen Schatten, wenn Du im Schatten eines Objektes oder Landschaftsmerkmals stehst. Beim Deferred Shading wird eine globale Lichtquelle (Sonne/Mond) genommen, die jedes Objekt beeinflusst.
Beispiel: Die Sonne versinkt langsam hinter der Huegelkette, und der Schatten der Gipfel wandern langsam über das Camp, bis schliesslich auch das letzte Zelt im Schatten verschwunden ist.
Wenn Du jetzt in diesem Camp stehst, wirfst Du in TR effektiv im Schatten weil Du selbst ja schon im Schatten stehst.

Das Resultat ist leider ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits kannst Du so auf dem Gipfel eines Berges stehen, und den Schatten Deines Charakters auf der gegenüberliegenden Bergkette bewundern, auf der anderen Seite stehen aber eben Probleme wie SChatten die man erwartet, die aber von TR nicht dargestellt werden , beziehungsweise nicht da sind, aber vom Spieler erwartet werden.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel in der Nacht umherlaufe, habe ich auch in Echt kaum einen Schatten, da die Leuchtkraft des Mondes einfach so gering ist, dass die Staerke des Umgebungslichtes nicht ausreicht einen Schatten erkennen zu lassen. Auf der anderen Seite wiederum gibt es in TR viele existierende Lichter, denen keine Lichtquellen hinterlegt sind. Wenn man also im Camp im Schatten steht, und gerade so akzeptiert hat dass der Mond keinen Schatten wirft, stoert es trotzdem dass die Flutlichter keinen Schatten werfen.

Ich persönlich kann nicht ganz verstehen warum man sich dafuer entschieden hat dieses Beleuchtungssystem zu verwenden, da die Nachteile meiner Meinung nach die Vorteile weit überwiegen, zumal aktuelle Grafikkarten fuer Deferred Shading kein FSAA unterstuetzen.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Wie oben ansatzweise beschrieben sind die Schatten eigentlich nicht abwesend, aber es wird kein Schatten geworfen, wenn Du selbst im Schatten stehst.



Dann stand ich offenbar im gesamten Tutorial und auch danach immer und permanent im Schatten. Nene, irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht. Aber wie gesagt - war halt Beta.


----------



## Melron (26. September 2007)

Hab heute auch mal die Beta angespielt war von der grafik erst bissal geschockt, weil ich die Qualitätseinstellung nur auf "Niedrig" stellen konnte- mag aber auch an meinem schwachem 2. Rechner liegen das das System nicht mehr zu läßt.

OK weiter im Takt: Charakter Erstellung war ganz nice und auch das man sich nicht gleich auf eine Klasse festlegen muss finde ich gut.

Vorweg noch das Video das war echt Klasse gemacht da kommt schon Stimmung auf ;-)

Die Quest beschreibungen fand ich mehr als dürftig, keinerlei angaben wo man das Zeil/Objekt finden soll, aber mit ein bissal suchen gehts dann doch ;-)

Das Kampfsystem ist auch mal recht erfrischend nicht Auto(schuss/schlag) AFK *g*

Leider ist der Server 2x abgeschmiert das ich noch nicht allzuviel spielen konnt, werde es die tage aber nochmal weiterspielen.

Ob es eine Alternative für mich wird...?  Bezweifel ich bisher aber mal schaun *g* und dann ist da ja noch Hellgate London *sabber* ;-)

so long..

greetz
Melron


----------



## RealLichKing (26. September 2007)

Habe auch nen beta key(eigentlich soga 2 lol) naja uf jedenfal....:Als ich das spiel zuerst gespielt habe kam ich erstmal recht gut zurecht...klare steuerung..das zielen ist auch in ordnung...Fazit:Guter Einstieg
Das Instanzierte Tutorial ist recht gut gelungen...
Das spiel gefällt mir eigentlich sehr ABER!!!!!(trifft wahrscheinlich nur auf die beta zu) wechseln die server ständig zwischen on und off....sehr viele bugs und für die vielen spieler die im moment spielen gibt es zuwenig gegner bzw. zu geringe respawnt zeiten...also wenn die bugs behoben werden und es beständige server gibt wird es ein super spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SearchME (26. September 2007)

Hi ich habe auch schon die letzte closed Beta Phase gespielt und muss sagen das sich bis jetzt zur open Beta einges getan hat. Gerade am Anfang es wird genau erklärt wie was geht und auch mit Sprache unterlegt, finde das Spiel sehr interressant und hoffe mal das es bald eine lokalisierte Version gibt. Viel erfolg beim Beta Key Gewinnspiel bis dann. 

gruss


SearchME


----------



## Serenis (26. September 2007)

Ich frag mach grad wozu ihr Tutorials braucht?

Die erste Quest sagt euch doch welche Tasten ihr für welche Aktion braucht.
Und die andern Fuzzies die da rumstehen und die man anquatschen kann erzählen einem auch so einiges!

Und zu dem steril: Find ich net, natürlich isses net bunt, aber wie ja schon einige vor mir schrieben: Es is Krieg und das sollte man nicht vergessen.
Zudem isses ne Beta und man weiss nie was sich noch alles tut.

Die Möglichkeit seine Klamotten einzufärben find ich gut, is allerdings keine neue Sache, gab es bereits bei Guild Wars.

Schlimm fand ich nur, dass man nicht mit allen Waffen vernünftig mit der Tab-Taste anvisieren kann.

Achja und die Questziele zeigt er an der Minimap an, da wird ein kleiner gelber Pfeil am Aussenrand eingeblendet, der einem den Weg weist (auch von GW)


----------



## J.R (26. September 2007)

Leute ne frage, die wo einen key haben was meint ihr, sieht Tabula rasa besser aus wie HELLGATE????

weil HGL finde ich auf dem ersten BLICK besser!!!


----------



## Bighorn (27. September 2007)

Download war in knapp 2 Stunden erledigt, leider hats mit dem Key nicht geklappt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte jemand seinen Key nicht mehr brauchen, bin ein dankender Abnehmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde vorerst sicher bei WoW bleiben. Aber mal was anderes zum testen ist ja auch mal was.
Und das was man so ließt und sieht scheint schon Lust auf mehr zu machen.


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2007)

Serenis schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit seine Klamotten einzufärben find ich gut, is allerdings keine neue Sache, gab es bereits bei Guild Wars.



Gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in Ultima Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulhunter (27. September 2007)

Irgendwie komisch ich habe auch an dem gewispiel teil genommen un dich habe weder ne nachricht bekommen das ich nicht gewonnenn oder überhapt was passiert ist sehr merkwürdig .................................



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (27. September 2007)

Lid schrieb:


> hey zusammen. Ich habe bei den Preisausschreiben für einen betakey für Tabula Rase mitgemacht und gewonnen. das spiel heruntergeladen, installiert und gestartet. Das erst was mir aufgefallen war, war das ausdruckslose und nicht schön in szene gesetzte Intro. Die Charater erstellen hingegen ist wirklich nicht schlecht... auf den ersten blick. sie bietet einem eine einigermaßen große auswahl an frisuren,klamotten und styls. allesdings alles etwas komisch. das aber eigentliche schlimme ist ja der erste moment wenn man einlogt. man steht an einen grauen ort mit grauen mauern und graugekleideten menschen die vllt einen blauen streifen auf ihrer hose oder jacke haben. So einfallslos das design ist so einfallslos ist auch die "questline" ( wenn man sie so nennen kann) die man am anfang bekommt. Sie gibt einem sofort das gefühl, das das spiel komplex aussehen und sie spielen soll. man kauf 400 verschiedene dinge einstellen die aber weder durch einen tooltip noch ein tutorial erklärt werden. weitergehened habe ich keinen "roten faden" gefunden der einem eine kleine einleitung in die geschichte gibt. der vllt am wenigsten schlimme aber trotzdem nenneswerte punkt ist das unglaublich unübersichtliche interface.
> Ich werde die beta noch eine bischen ausleuten und hoffe das sie im laufe der nächsten 2 tage mal einen ordelich patch bringen der eine bischen leben und farbe in das spiel bringt!
> 
> so long... Lid



das ist einfach mal falsch


das interface kann man garnicht mehr simpler machen
und wenn das spiel komplex ist solltest du von maumau auch lieber die finger lassen

das game ist auch nicht perfekt aber sowas unwahres zu schreiben  zumal
das game noch in entwicklung ist , ist einfach nur dumm



ou und wenn du kein english kannst was ich stark vermute bei dem schreibstil und inhalt
- das spiel kann nichts fuer- beta ist halt beta


----------



## DinViesel (27. September 2007)

@Serenis: Die ersten Missionen sind das Tutorial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Soulhunter: Stimmt seltsam, normalerweise bekomme ich auch immer wenn ich Lotto spiele einen Brief, ob ich was gewonnen habe - ich würde mal im Supportforum nachfragen, ob es einen Datenbankproblem gibt und Du deswegen nicht informiert wurdest...

@J.R.: es ist...anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TR ist imo eben mehr MMORPG als Hellgate.


----------



## Serran (27. September 2007)

Nightsh@dow schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hoffung, das es nicht zu einem pures "Kiddie"-Spiel wird.



Auf der Hersteller Seite steht das das Spiel ab 16 ist... Also keine "kiddies" obwohl... Was deffinierst du als "kieddi"?


----------



## Wuff2000 (28. September 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht was einige Leute hier immer von einer Beta erwarten. Eine Beta soll viele Leute ansprechen also lässt man natürlich auch erst mal paar Grafik Features weg damit auch die breitere Masse es anzocken kann. Desweiteren ist eine Beta da um Fehler zu finden und zu bekämpfen wie zum Beispiel Grafik- , Gameplay- oder sonstige Fehler. Wenn man hier einige Posts liest muss man downloaden einloggen eh voila alles ist bestens und funzt super. Und zwecks Kiddies es gibt auch Erwachsene die sich seit Einführung von MMORPG wie Kiddies verhalten also schert mal bitte nicht immer alle pauschal über einen Kamm.


----------



## Nakatochi (28. September 2007)

Hi an alle Beta-Tester von Tabula Rasa.

Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Beta-Key.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer einen hat und ihn nicht mehr braucht, ich nehme ihn gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle die schon einen haben ihr Glückspilze.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## MisterX2 (28. September 2007)

Also nur mal so:

TR hat keinen Roten Faden weil es keine Strikte Sorryline gibt!
Die Grafik ist nicht wirklich schlecht! Sie ist auch nicht veraltet...
Sie ist so das man sie in Ruhe ansehen kann und auch auf den
meisten PCs darstellen kann was ja wohl das wichtigste für ein
Spiel ist! Der Action anteil ist sehr hoch wodurch das Spiel für
Leute die sowas mögen sehr geeignet ist. Und es ist halt nicht so
das man wie Bei anderen Spielen total langweilt weil man fest an
nem Punkt steht und immer nur ein Paar tasten drückt oder als Heiler
vielleicht gar nur eine Taste! 

Die Missionen sind halt so gestaltet wie man sie Gestalten kann...
es ist nunmal ein Spiel und da geht es drum sachen zu erledigen,
und im Krieg erledigt man halt sachen in dem man was Zerstört, jemand
tötet, was findet oder wen wo raus holt oder wo rein bringt. Es kommt
halt immer drauf an was man damit anfängt. 

Ich finde das Entwikeln der klassen sehr innovatiev gestaltet und das system
ist ganz gut umgesetzt.

Also ich finde das Spiel ist für eine Clost Beta schon sehr gut und bis zum Verkauf
tut sich ja auch noch einiges. Außerdem war WoW als es raus kam auch nicht grade
perfekt geschweige denn andere Spiele. TR hat auf jeden fall Potenzial. Ich werde
es mir holen und sicherlich auch eine Zeit spielen! Ob es mich dann auf langer sicht 
überzeugt wird sich dann herrausstellen. 

Und wenn jetzt jemand meint das ich das nur so schreibe weil ich angeblich keine
ahnung von Spielen habe... dann mal so: habe WoW, HdRO, GW, UO, DAoC und
haufenweiße andere sachen über Jahre Gespielt.

Liebe Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## tobiclaudi (28. September 2007)

Bei Fileplanet kannst dich einfach anmelden und kriegst ein key für die OPEN beta die inzwischen läuft.


----------



## Nakatochi (28. September 2007)

tobiclaudi schrieb:


> Bei Fileplanet kannst dich einfach anmelden und kriegst ein key für die OPEN beta die inzwischen läuft.




Ja für Geld, aber das bringt mir auch nichts da ich dafür kein Geld bezahle.


----------



## MisterX2 (29. September 2007)

Nein bei fileplanet kannste dich kostenlos anmelden und dir nen betakey holen! KOSTENLOS!!!
außerdem kannste wenn du dort mit derem dowloader das spiel läst es in 2 stunden bei ner 6k
leitung runterladen


----------



## Serran (29. September 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Nein bei fileplanet kannste dich kostenlos anmelden und dir nen betakey holen! KOSTENLOS!!!
> außerdem kannste wenn du dort mit derem dowloader das spiel läst es in 2 stunden bei ner 6k
> leitung runterladen




Und wie genau.. kannste mir das mal erklären???

Ih krieg das iwie nich hin XDDDDD


----------



## Jor.Go (29. September 2007)

hab auch gewonnen sogar 2 betakey * freute mich * doch das spiel braucht ne fette pc- leistung xD deswegen find ich das game einfach Scheiße!!! naja hät ich ein besseren PC dann würds mir gefallen ^^ WOW bleibt King in mmos


----------



## Serran (29. September 2007)

Okay sry jezz hats geklappt=)

Habs angetestet und ich finds echt guT!

Das "krieg-Feeling" kommt super rüber und die kämpfe sind nicht so stumpf wie bei WoW  sondern durch ds fadenkreuz wirklich Action reich...
Aber bis jezz hab ich glaub ich keinen eizigen Spieler gesehen ist das normal  also hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## MisterX2 (30. September 2007)

Also die ersten "echten" spieler siehst du erst wenn du das totorial durch hast und in das wildniss gebiet kommst da wimmelt es nur so =)

und zu der hohen leistung kann ich nur sagen...
es ist echt sache das das spiel bei minimalen einstellungen (und 
dann echt scheiß grafik) noch so viel frisst) aber es hält sich noch
in grenzen! also ich kann es troz einer 2GHz CPU noch spielen
aber leider nur ruckelnd... werde mir aber bis zu erscheinen nächsten
monat noch nen neuen PC zusammenbasteln weil es mal zeit wird und
weil ich das spiel echt klasse finde!

das "krieg-feeling" kam mir halt auch gleich auf und wenn man dann
in gebieten ist wo noch andere spieler sind, ist das echt der hammer!
also ich werde es auf jedem fall weiter spielen und werde jetzt auch
nch ne runde spielen =)

guten nacht allen noch
Viele Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## Serran (30. September 2007)

Okay ,hier in der Wildnis ist es nur so voll von Spielern... 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe braucht man logos um Attacken einsetzen zu können.

hmm... Ich weiss nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll... Naja ich werd ja sehen


----------



## MisterX2 (30. September 2007)

Das mit den LOGOS ist so wie in Anderen spielen mit Zaubersprüchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finde es gut das das so gemacht ist denn es hat Irgendwie was ,
was einen ins Spiel von der "Story" her intregriert. 
Ich nehme zum Beistpiel immer den Blitz (auf Stufe5) um gegner zu Grillen
das macht Ordentlich viel schaden, sieht cool aus, und verbraucht keine
Munition =)

Mit Jeder minute die ich mehr Spiele will ich das "fertige" Spiel haben!
Lese schon nicht mehr die Questtexte um nicht schon alles zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße 
MisterX2


----------



## DK_Sparda (30. September 2007)

Hi,
Hab da n prob mit der Grafik.
Is logisch das man inner Beta nicht alle Grafik Features einbaut aba beim meinem ersten login 
kamen da so unglaublich viele clipping fehler auf mich zu  das man fast net mehr speiln konnte. 
das zieht sich schon über das ganze game so einfach verschwindet mal ne brücke oda sowas und taucht wieder auf wenn ich die Kamera drehe.

Hat wer das gleiche Prob oder kann mir wer helfen ?? 
Meine Grafik-karte is eigentlich völlig in ordnung und ausreichend fürn das game : ATI Radeaon x800 Pro


----------



## Demon126 (30. September 2007)

Hab mir die dieses Preorder pack gekauft, war geschockt das man noch 3gb laden muss. Habs aber trotzdem durchgezogen und siehe da, es hat sich gelohnt. Find ist ein guter mix aus shooter und rollenspiel, die steuerung ist gut und leicht zu verstehen (hätte mich aber trotzdem über eine art handbuch in pdf gefreut). Atmosphäre sagt mir sehr zu, das Kriegs und Überlebenskampf Gefühlt kommt gut rüber.  Das einzige was mich verwirrt sind die waffen arten also Projektil, laser usw. hab keine ahnung welche art gegen welche gegner besser ist. aber egal merk ich noch. 

Fazit: Wenn die Entwickler bis zur Verkaufsversion noch ein wenig rumbasteln, wird Tabula Rasa mein neues Lieblings Spiel.  

Und an die Jungs die hier so rum maulen:
1) ihr zockt die Beta nicht das fertige spiel da ändert sich noch einiges.
2) Tabula Rasa kann man nicht einfach mit anderen online spielen vergleichen es ist kein ballerspiel aller CS oder Battelfield und keine Standart Rollenspiel wie WoW und GW. 
Das ist als würdet ihr sagen, das Käse im vergleich zu Schuhen mehr nach Äpfeln schmeckt (total bescheuert eben)


----------



## MisterX2 (30. September 2007)

DK_Sparda schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab da n prob mit der Grafik.
> Is logisch das man inner Beta nicht alle Grafik Features einbaut aba beim meinem ersten login
> kamen da so unglaublich viele clipping fehler auf mich zu  das man fast net mehr speiln konnte.
> ...



Hi,
Ich habe diese probleme nicht, aber es ist möglich das ich dir Trozdem helfen kann.
Und zwar slltest du mal die Neuste DirectX version Installieren nachdem du die
Neuste Version deiner Grafikkartentreiber draufgepackt hast. Dann sollte es nicht mehr
vorkommen. Wenn es dann immer noch ist Gibt es ein Bestimtes Grafikpack für ATI karten
mit OpenGL das kannst du auch noch raufmachen dann dürfte das Problem behoben sein =)

Viele Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## splen (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab TR jetzt mal einigermaßen angespielt und muss sagen: Respekt. Anfangs war ich doch sehr skeptisch, aber mittlerweile bin ich nahezu begeistert. Es gibt zwar noch einige Macken und es wird auch bei Release sicherlich noch einige Ecken und Kanten geben, aber TR ist seit langem mal ein Spiel, dem man ohne große Lizenz einen soliden Start zutrauen kann und das mit Sicherheit im Markt Fuß fassen kann.

Richard Garriot hat sich meiner Meinung nach, mal wieder als Meister des Genres erwiesen, denn er schafft es, einem MMORPG gänzlich neue Elemente hinzuzufügen. Ein Shooter mit Charakterentwicklung. Ein gelungerner Mix aus Offener und Instanzierter Welt. Einnehmende Story-Line, die den Spieler - wenn er sich darauf einlässt - sehr ins Geschehen einbindet. Character-Cloning. Dazu shceint es dann noch PvP-Clan-Wars zu geben, die zwar nicht gänzlich neu sind, aber in Kombination mit den anderen Elementen sicherlich ne Menge Spaß bergen können.

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren schon recht viele Betas spielen dürfen, aber ich war eigentlich in keinem Spiel schon so gefesselt wie bei Tabula Rasa. Möglicherweise, weil ich hier an die gute alte SWG-Zeit zurückerinnert werde, die zwar auch sehr viele Macken hatte, aber rückblickend eine der coolsten Online-Spiel-Phasen waren, die ich bislang so erlebt habe.

Wer einen Hang zu Sci-Fi-Games hat, wer SWG gemocht hat, wer Shootern nicht total abgeneigt gegenüber steht und wer von Zwergen und Elfen langsam aber sicher die Nase voll hat, sollte zugreifen oder zumindest mal in derOpen-Beta-Phase reinschauen. Keys gibts mittlerweile an jeder Ecke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

See you there  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakatochi (1. Oktober 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Nein bei fileplanet kannste dich kostenlos anmelden und dir nen betakey holen! KOSTENLOS!!!
> außerdem kannste wenn du dort mit derem dowloader das spiel läst es in 2 stunden bei ner 6k
> leitung runterladen



Also ich habe jetzt auch einen von einer anderen Seite und zum download 1:36h von der TB Homepage.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2007)

ich habs auch mal angezockt, ich fand die ienführungs q um alle funktionen kennen zu lernen sehr gut

bin aber noch nicht wirklich wit gekommen, bin bei der ersten basis oder so

hat aber schon fun gemacht mal bisschen mit waffen zu ballern aber dafür würde ich nicht mit WoW aufhören, hab zu viele freunde dort und zu viel zeit in meinen char gesteckt


----------



## CyberSAP (4. Oktober 2007)

DK_Sparda schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab da n prob mit der Grafik.
> Is logisch das man inner Beta nicht alle Grafik Features einbaut aba beim meinem ersten login
> kamen da so unglaublich viele clipping fehler auf mich zu  das man fast net mehr speiln konnte.
> ...



Das liegt leider an der ATI-GFX-Karte (habe selber auch eine).

Gehe mal in die Grafikoptionen und stelle mal die Einstellungen selber ein ("Custom") und deaktiviere "dynamische schatten" ganz unten in der Liste. Dann das Spiel beenden und neu starten. Dann sind die Schatten-Artefakte weg allerdings auch die dynamischen Schatten (ist halt Beta). Statische Schatten funktionieren aber weiterhin. Gibt im offiziellen Forum auch nen Dev-Eintrag wo dort die unterschiede sind.

Gruß, SAP


----------



## CyberSAP (4. Oktober 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Das mit den LOGOS ist so wie in Anderen spielen mit Zaubersprüchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die Logos sind nicht nur "Zaubersprüche" sondern sie ermöglichen in Kombination nur den Zugriff auf "Zaubersprüche". Sie sind eigentlich "Ulta-High-End-Technologie"!

Desweiteren sind Sie Schlüssel, um in bestimmte Bereiche (Türen) des Spiels zu kommen.

Und das Beste ist, es ist eine Sprache! Ein vollwetige Symbolsprache. Die Zeichen unter dem Tabula Rasa Logo bedeuten z.B. "Der Krieg um die Galaxis beginnt jetzt". Im Ganzen Spiel wirst du Logo-Säulen finden die du früher oder später selber übersetzen kannst (Gibt sogar ein paar quest wo du das machen musst).

@ andere
Zum vermeindlich nicht vorhandenen Roten-Faden im Spiel:

TR hat einen roten Faden... ich habe schon mal bis lvl 38 gespielt (bevor die chars gewipet worden sind) und habe alles quests durchgelesen. Macht das auch mal und ihr werdet überrascht sein... auch wie oft Ihr Gewissens-Entscheidungen treffen müsst. Es gibt z.B. einen Quest wo du so eine Art Aufputschmittel (wollte hier nicht Droge schreiben =) verteilen soll äh kann oder schwärzt man diesen an? Wenn ich es nicht mache kann ich dann im späteren Spiel etwas anderes nicht machen oder umgekehrt? Ich verrate nix! ^^

Aber tut bitte eins: lest die Quests. Ihr werdet euch wundern.

Gruß, SAP


----------



## ei8th (5. Oktober 2007)

CyberSAP schrieb:


> Die Zeichen unter dem Tabula Rasa Logo bedeuten z.B. "Der Krieg um die Galaxis beginnt jetzt".



Fast, mein junger Schüler, fast.
Korrekt übersetzt bedeutet es "Der Kampf um die Kontrolle der Galaxie beginnt jetzt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (5. Oktober 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Fast, mein junger Schüler, fast.
> Korrekt übersetzt bedeutet es "Der Kampf um die Kontrolle der Galaxie beginnt jetzt."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah, da hat doch einer aufgepasst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterX2 (6. Oktober 2007)

CyberSAP schrieb:


> Also die Logos sind nicht nur "Zaubersprüche" sondern sie ermöglichen in Kombination nur den Zugriff auf "Zaubersprüche". Sie sind eigentlich "Ulta-High-End-Technologie"!
> 
> Desweiteren sind Sie Schlüssel, um in bestimmte Bereiche (Türen) des Spiels zu kommen.
> 
> Und das Beste ist, es ist eine Sprache! Ein vollwetige Symbolsprache. Die Zeichen unter dem Tabula Rasa Logo bedeuten z.B. "Der Krieg um die Galaxis beginnt jetzt". Im Ganzen Spiel wirst du Logo-Säulen finden die du früher oder später selber übersetzen kannst (Gibt sogar ein paar quest wo du das machen musst).



Ja da gebe ich dir recht bloß ich dachte eine leichte erläuterung reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf verschiedenen fanseiten findet ihr schon viele symbole übersetzt,
ich finde die meisten symbole lassen sich auch so deuten, so ist die sprache
recht einfach zu erlernen. später im spiel wenn die säulen kommen macht es 
sogar richtig spass sie mit seinem wissen zu übersetzten, was ich finde, das es
ein großer anreitzt ist sie alle zu finden (fast wie bei pokemon *kleiner scherz*)
naja ich freue mich,um so mehr ich spiele, auf die vollversion.

Liebe Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## Mamasus (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich würde auch gerne mal nen Beta Key kriegen!
1. hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass in den preorder paks beta keys drin sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. könnte mir vllt einer seinen beta key geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
§. habe mir mal so die vids und so die beschreibungen durchgelesen und muss sagen:

WILL HABEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (7. Oktober 2007)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gerne mal nen Beta Key kriegen!
> 1. hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass in den preorder paks beta keys drin sind?
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ja (der PreOrder Key gibt Dir Zugang zur momentan laufenden Beta)
2. Nein ,)
§. Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (8. Oktober 2007)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gerne mal nen Beta Key kriegen!
> 1. hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass in den preorder paks beta keys drin sind?
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1. du kannst auch so einen Betakey haben ohne Preorder. Schau dir mal diese News hier an -> Tabula Rasa News vom 26.9.
zu 2. Frechheit diese Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu §. Bewaffnen Sie sich Rekrut, gehen Sie da raus und sagen Sie den Bane ein föhliches "Hallo"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (8. Oktober 2007)

Nun ja, ich habe auch ein BETA-Key gewonnen und habe es auch voller Erwarten angetestet...

Ja, es bringt frischen Ansatz im Genre und es ist mal was ganz anderes...

Ich sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen..

Ich kann einige Meinungen mit Spielern, die sich für Tabula Rasa begeistern, teilen, aber auch bei denen, die ihren Senf zum Spiel geben, verstehen.

Das Intro von TB gefällt mir! Auch wenn es das Niveau von WoW nicht ganz erreicht, gibt dieser doch einen wunderbaren Einblick in das Spielgeschehen. Das Login-Menü ist ganz normal gestaltet, denn weder sehe ich Anlass dazu, darüber zu meckern, noch in irgendeiner Form diese zu kritisieren....Das ist Geschmackssache, genau wie die Charaktergestaltung, die mich übrigens vollends überzeugte!

Zu Beginn ein Tutorial: Es war für mich nicht leicht, die Menschen in irgendeiner Form auseinander zu halten, denn jeder schien für mich wichtig. Das Symbol über den Kopf signalisiert eine Quest, was dem typischen Standard entspricht. Die Schuss-Sequenzen fand ich wiederum spektakulär, denn die Art des Vernichtens ist etwas Neues... Gefühlt habe ich mich aber nicht wie im Krieg, wie einige hier posaunen. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik darstellen...Jeder geht mit anderen Erwartungen an das Spielgeschehen heran...

Ich persönlich fand die Grafik auch nicht schön. Man könne sich über die Detailverliebtheit streiten, denn ich finde die Oberfläche einfach nicht gelungen...Die Höhle, die es zu erforschen gilt, hat mich dennoch überzeugt, weiterzuspielen....Die Farbenpracht und die Lichteffekte waren durchaus ansehnlich... 

Fakt ist, dass diese Welt nicht stimmig genug ist... Zum Beispiel haben mir die Kleinigkeiten gefehlt, die WoW lebendiger wirken lassen, oder die Wälder... (Ich hab echt schon schönere gesehen). Um auch gleich etwas klarzustellen...Die Grafik hab ich auf "Hoch" geschraubt und es hat nicht geruckelt... Wenns noch höher gehen sollte, dann müsste man auf das Endprodukt warten!

Die Fähigkeiten und die Waffen sind übrigens interessant in die Spielwelt integriert. Die Instanzierung stört mich jedoch ein wenig. Die Welt scheint mir wie bei Guild Wars...

Mein Fazit: Das Spiel ist für Spieler, die sich auch mit mehr als Fantasy (a la Horde und Allianz) auseinandersetzen möchten. Es bringt viele Neuerungen und eine andere Art des Online-Spiels. Aber der erwartete WoW-Killer wird es nicht, das garantiere ich euch...

Gruss :-)

BTW: Das entspricht meiner Meinung und die kann/sollte/muss nicht mit anderen übereinstimmen. Ich erklärs nur aus meiner Sicht...


----------



## ei8th (8. Oktober 2007)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> BTW: Das entspricht meiner Meinung und die kann/sollte/muss nicht mit anderen übereinstimmen. Ich erklärs nur aus meiner Sicht...



Ich find es erschreckend, wie man heutzutage dazu tendieren muss, seine Postings von anfang an zu relativieren, nur um dem allgegenwaertigen Flame zu entgehen... arme Community.

Danke fuer das Posten Deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (8. Oktober 2007)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> [...]
> Zu Beginn ein Tutorial: Es war für mich nicht leicht, die Menschen in irgendeiner Form auseinander zu halten, denn jeder schien für mich wichtig. Das Symbol über den Kopf signalisiert eine Quest, was dem typischen Standard entspricht.
> [...]



Da gebe ich dir Recht, die Menschen auseinander zu halten ist nicht ganz so einfach, aber nach ner Zeit hat man es drauf.



Zachariaz schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Schuss-Sequenzen fand ich wiederum spektakulär, denn die Art des Vernichtens ist etwas Neues... Gefühlt habe ich mich aber nicht wie im Krieg, wie einige hier posaunen. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik darstellen...Jeder geht mit anderen Erwartungen an das Spielgeschehen heran...
> [...]



Da ich nicht weiß, wie weit du schon gespielt hast, gebe ich dir nur bedingt recht. Warte mal ab bis du auf andere Kontinente oder gar auf den anderen Planeten gerätst.

Aber auch in der Concordia Wildnis geht es teilweise schon heftig zu. Mach dir mal den Spaß und wechsel mal auf über den Teleporter in eine andere Instanz (z.B. 4 oder 5), wo nicht so viele Leute gerade spielen und verusche dann mal dort in die Station "Landezone Außenposten" oder "Tal der Kaiser" zu gehen.

Dort werden Welle um Welle Gegner und eigene NPCs abgesetzt, und kämpfen um die dortige Station. Wahrscheinlich ist diese aber dort eh schon von den Bane eingenommen.

Ich erwarte deinen Erlebnisbericht, wenn du in einer Station stehst und vor dem Schutzschirm schon 30 - 40 Bane rumstehen, die NPCs umfallen wie die Fliegen, der NPC nachschub noch 4 - 5 Minuten dauert, du dort nur mit noch einem weiteren Mitspieler bist und dann die Schilder fallen. Das Kribbeln kommt auf und du hast folgende Wahl: kämpfen und die Station verteidigen bis der eigene Schild wieder steht oder schnell durch den Teleporter fliehen bevor die Station eingenommen ist und dieser nicht mehr für dich funktioniert. Solltest du versagen und die Bane nehmen die Station ein, dann kannst du nur Leute zusammen zu trommeln und versuchen die Station wieder einzunehmen.

Viel Spaß dabei! ^^



Zachariaz schrieb:


> [...]
> Mein Fazit: Das Spiel ist für Spieler, die sich auch mit mehr als Fantasy (a la Horde und Allianz) auseinandersetzen möchten. Es bringt viele Neuerungen und eine andere Art des Online-Spiels. Aber der erwartete WoW-Killer wird es nicht, das garantiere ich euch...
> [...]



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es der WoW-Killer wird, aber es wird den ganzen Rest aufsammeln, dennen die WoW & Co. zu statisch ist und evtl. auch die Leute die keine Lust mehr auf mittelalterliches Fanatasy.



Zachariaz schrieb:


> BTW: Das entspricht meiner Meinung und die kann/sollte/muss nicht mit anderen übereinstimmen. Ich erklärs nur aus meiner Sicht...



Da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner [ei8th] nur anschließen. Traurig so etwas aber leider war

Greetz, SAP


----------



## Zachariaz (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo CyberSAP und ei8th,

Natürlich hätte ich mir den letzten Satz sparen können...

Aber es gibt hier einige Forenleser, die das nicht verstehen werden und deswegen hab ichs sicherhalber mal drunter geschrieben. Die sehen das quasi als Ultimatum an und meckern ohne jeglichen Grund. Aber ich merks mir...

Soll in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren!

Zu deinem ausführlichen Bericht muss ich sagen, dass ich deine Meinung teile..

Ich habe andere Planeten schon gesehen und muss sagen, dass einige Dinge sehr schön in die Tat umgesetzt wurden. Wie gesagt...es ist ein schönes Spiel, aber ich bleibe vorerst bei WoW! Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Spiele, die mich in einer anderen Art und Weise fesseln :-)

Gruss zusammen!


----------



## ei8th (9. Oktober 2007)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Hallo CyberSAP und ei8th,
> 
> Natürlich hätte ich mir den letzten Satz sparen können...
> 
> ...



Lol, Du musst Dich doch nicht fauer entschuldigen! genau darum gehts doch, dass es traurig ist, dass man so etwas heutzutage scheinbar machen muss, weil man sich im Vorfeld schonmal absichern muss gegen mit Sicherheit auftretende Flames. wenn Du dich jetzt also dafuer entschuldigst sieht das so aus als haetten wir Dich deswegen angeflamed, was aber garnich wahr is, wir leiden nur mit Dir ^^

Tabula Rasa wird bestimmt nicht der WoW-Killer, einfach weil das Spiel, die Welt und das ganze drumherum komplett anders ist, und fuer viele der (sorry) verwoehnten WoW Spieler eine Ecke zu hart und haarig sein wird (kein Freudscher Verschreiber ^^). Vor allem die Spieler, die erst seit nach den Launch-Bugs und -Problemen spielen, und quasi nur die Sonnenseite von WoW kennen, werden sich gehoerig wundern, wenn Sie mal auf ein neues Spiel umsteigen, das unweigerlich (MMO-typische) Startschwierigkeiten haben wird.

Aber wie oben gesagt, Tabula Rasa wird definitiv eine interessante alternative fuer alle die, die der Elfen und Zwerge muede sind und sich mal mit Gewehren durhc Horden von Aliens ballern wollen.


----------



## Mamasus (11. Oktober 2007)

So hab mir jetzt mal beta key besorgt und muss sagen es ist ein recht lustiges spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir gefällts, bis auf die tatsache, dass ich einige dinge noch nicht verstanden habe, aber das finde ich auch noch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich hohl es mir auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wer nicht meiner meinung ist soll seine fresse halten, die interresiert nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also an allle die meiner meinung sind: WIR SEHEN UNS IM GAME!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (14. Oktober 2007)

ähm... wie kann man mit klarem Verstand und bei vollen Sinnen WoW in Sachen Grafik als Referenz heran ziehen?

Klar verglichen mit der Grafischen Pracht eines Cryss ist Tabularasa Steril und altbacken, aber verglichen mit WoW ist TR doch seehr realistisch von der Grafik her...  auch sieht eine Höhle nicht wie die nächste aus...

Was ev. noch etwas mehr kommen könnte wäre die Umwelt (Was nun aber an und für sich nix mit Grafik zu tun hat) ... also mehr Tiere etc. welche nicht als Mobs gelten... 

An und für sich ist das Spiel für mich sehr stimmig... 

Aber was ich nu einfach noch loswerden muss an al die Heuler und Motzer ... ihr seid der Grund, wenn sich solche Spiele nicht ändern.. anstatt hier rum zu heulen, solltet ihr eure Verpflichtung als Betatester wahrnehmen und Bugs / Vorschläge im Betaforum posten... und ja.. wer sich ordentlich angemeldet hat, der weiss durchs mail auch wo das is und wie er reinkommt^^


----------



## Mamasus (15. Oktober 2007)

Genau! außerdem motzt nicht, das spiel ist in der beta, da wird nicht alles aktiviert, es soll GETESTET werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (15. Oktober 2007)

Glomandir schrieb:


> [..]
> Aber was ich nu einfach noch loswerden muss an al die Heuler und Motzer ... ihr seid der Grund, wenn sich solche Spiele nicht ändern.. anstatt hier rum zu heulen, solltet ihr eure Verpflichtung als Betatester wahrnehmen und Bugs / Vorschläge im Betaforum posten... und ja.. wer sich ordentlich angemeldet hat, der weiss durchs mail auch wo das is und wie er reinkommt^^



Dem stimme ich zu, ich selber bin schon seit über drei Monaten Beta-Tester von Tabula Rasa, länger als ich WoW spiele und das buffed.de-Portal kenne, habe schon 269 Bug-Reports abgegeben, schon 2 Char wipes mitgemacht, spiele oft auch low-chars, um z.B. die neuen Starter-Inhalte und Tutorials zu testen und habe bis vor kurzem, was TR betrifft, öffentlich meine Klappe gehalten.

Da nun auf vielen anderen Portalen Keys ausgeschüttet worden sind und dort nun auch in den Foren öffentlich diskutiert wird, die Presse selber darüber berichten und Bilder und Videos über die Spielinhalte erstellen und zeigen darf, und vor allem weil buffed.de, zugegebenermaßen durch WoW, mein MMORPG-Zuhause geworden ist, wollte ich hier nun auch über WoW diskutieren (können).

Außerdem erscheint der NDA-Dialog bei mir seit kurzem nicht mehr, das Tabula Rasa Wiki Tarapedia ist seit kurzem auch nicht mehr nur einer geschlossenen Gesellschaft zugänglich (man konnte vorher nur im offiziellen Beta-Forum Zugang dazu bekommen) und das (vermeintliche) Veröffentlichungsdatum ist sehr nahe (2. Nov. derzeit). Ich glaube es ist mittlerweile erlaub relativ öffentlich darüber zu diskutieren (lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren).

Alle Beta-Tester, die noch nicht wissen an welcher Stelle Sie in TR Bugs melden können, denen sei das /bug für wirkliche Fehler und /petition für Verbessrungsvorschläge in-game (siehe hier) und das offizielle Beta-Forum ans Herz gelegt. Man kann sich dort einen User erstellen, sofern man ein plaync-Account besitzt, welcher Zugang zur Beta hat.

Soviel dazu!

Greetz, SAP


----------



## ei8th (22. Oktober 2007)

Wer mal einen, humoristischen, Blick auf die Inhalte der Collector's Edition werfen moechte, der darf sich gerne mein Video "Ein Bayer im Internet - Episode 1: Tabula Rasa" ankucken.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_xNNJFtQeE


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Oktober 2007)

die atmosphäre rockt in TR, dagegen ist di von wow ein witz; wie der eine forum-user es hier schon geäussert hat "man hat ständig das gefühl vom krieg". okey das erste gebiet (untere wildniss) fand ich auch langweilig, aber im zweiten geht die post ab. ständig gibts scharmützel zwischen den menschen und den bane. die grafik finde ich mehr als ausreichend, es passt stimmig zum setting und zur atmos. 

naja als wowler achte ich nicht so auf garfik XD


----------



## Mortorum (23. Oktober 2007)

Ähm, ich hätte da mal eine Frage am Rande...

Bei Tabula Rasa wird es ja auch monatliche Raten geben, weiß man schon wie hoch diese sein werden?

Würd mir das Spiel echt gern zulegen, wenn sie nicht so hoch sind!


Gruß Mortorum


----------



## ei8th (24. Oktober 2007)

Mortorum schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hätte da mal eine Frage am Rande...
> 
> Bei Tabula Rasa wird es ja auch monatliche Raten geben, weiß man schon wie hoch diese sein werden?
> 
> ...



12.99€


----------



## Mortorum (24. Oktober 2007)

Ok, danke!

Also ungefähr wie in WoW.

Ich nehm mal an, dass das monatlich ist, gibts das auch in Verbindung mit mehreren Monaten?

Und wie bezahlt man das?

Gruß Mortorum


----------



## LarzerusIce (24. Oktober 2007)

also spielinhalte und gameplay fand ich eigentlich in ordnung, das einzige prob das ich hatte war, dass ich keine einstellung für richtig gute grafik gefunden habe.. irgendwie hatte ich eine viel bessere grafik erwartet... die charaktere sehen sehr gut aus, das stimmt wohl... leider sind aber die landschaftstexturen alles andere als hochauflösend und die einblendbaren pflanzen sind nunja... nur an weils sonst zu leer aussehen würde..

spielen werde ichs wohl dennoch da mit das szenario gefällt.. aber wie schon erwähnt hätte ich weitaus mehr grafik erwartet.


----------



## Rodewin (24. Oktober 2007)

LarzerusIce schrieb:


> also spielinhalte und gameplay fand ich eigentlich in ordnung, das einzige prob das ich hatte war, dass ich keine einstellung für richtig gute grafik gefunden habe.. irgendwie hatte ich eine viel bessere grafik erwartet... die charaktere sehen sehr gut aus, das stimmt wohl... leider sind aber die landschaftstexturen alles andere als hochauflösend und die einblendbaren pflanzen sind nunja... nur an weils sonst zu leer aussehen würde..
> 
> spielen werde ichs wohl dennoch da mit das szenario gefällt.. aber wie schon erwähnt hätte ich weitaus mehr grafik erwartet.



Es könnte daran liegen, das es eine Beta ist?...gibt genug andere Spiele, wo man das Selbe sagte und später dann staunte...


----------



## LarzerusIce (24. Oktober 2007)

warten wir es halt ab. die beta grafik is jedenfalls überholt, sehr überholt


----------



## dart0r (2. November 2007)

Die Grafik von WoW ist veraltet, ich spiele wow mit highdetails und es läuft flüssig, wenn ich in TR alles hoch mache dann gehts schon eher an den kragen, aber was will man in wow hochstellen das sieht genauso aus als wenn man mit lowdetails zockt, nur halt mal bissl gras oder so dazu mehr ist da net drin (so sehe ich es).

Spielen werde ich es aufjedenfall, vorallem der ständige konflikt was da herum tobt find ich geil, freue mich schon zubeginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (2. November 2007)

@ei8th

Jomei, den bayer find i pfundig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuechor (5. November 2007)

aaalsooo... ich habe mir jetzt am samstag tb gekauft und ich muss sagen... 
ES IST DER OBERHAMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
ich habe jetzt seit release wow gespielt und davor daoc. aber dieses game
ist wahrhaftig eine innovation. alleine die konstante action... ständig fliegt irgendwas hin und her, basen werden von den aliens angegriffen und müssen verteidigt werden ( geht auch andersrum ) und die quests machen auch spass!
die stimmung passt einfach.
die grafik finde ich auch super, habe alles auf medium + ein paar schmankerl auf 1280x1024. schaut einfach nur geil aus und ruckelt gar nicht ( quadcore, 2gig ddr, 6800GS )
wow wird jetzt gekündigt und hgl zock ich nur noch nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long...


----------



## Satus (5. November 2007)

zuechor schrieb:


> aaalsooo... ich habe mir jetzt am samstag tb gekauft und ich muss sagen...
> ES IST DER OBERHAMMER
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade das TR bei Buffed kaum in Erscheinung tritt. Ist wohl nicht "Mainstream" genug. 

Beweist mir das Gegenteil liebes Buffed Team - zwackt im nächsten Buffed Cast mal von den 40min WoW (ich sage nur Rolle der Auferstehung *gähn*) , 10 min HGL (ist gar kein richtiges MMORPG also raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und 5 min HdRO ( die können bleiben ^^ ) ein bischen was für TR ab.


----------

